# Annual Garden & Woodpile Views



## Eric Johnson (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's my annual midsummer view of the woodpile from the garden.....


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jul 23, 2007)

......the garden from the woodpile......


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jul 23, 2007)

.....and my tarping strategy this year for 17 cords.


----------



## Harley (Jul 23, 2007)

Very impressive, Eric


----------



## Metal (Jul 23, 2007)

Your rabbits must be able to jump higher than the ones around here : )


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 23, 2007)

Damn. I hate you about seven more cords than I did last year!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jul 23, 2007)

That's 24 cords, BB. I've got another 7 in the barn. The tarped section has 17 cords. My goal for the balance of the summer & fall is 10 more. Do the math and that's about 40 cords total, with another ten on the ground in the woods. I expect the new boiler to burn around ten, vs. the 16 or 18 I burned the past couple of winters. So things are looking up!




			
				Metal said:
			
		

> Your rabbits must be able to jump higher than the ones around here : )



The rabbits aren't the problem. It's the (white-tail) long-eared locusts that give me problems. And that fence doesn't slow them down at all.

The fence is mainly a good place to hang sweaty work shirts, which seems to keep them away. That and creating enough clutter in the enclosure to where they don't want to risk jumping in. Spending time in the garden also helps, as I think our scent lingers and they're less inclined to raid a garden that's being actively managed.

Given my druthers, I'd use the garden for bait and live on venison roasted slowly over a bed of hardwood coals. That's Plan B.


----------



## Todd (Jul 24, 2007)

[quote author="Eric Johnson" date="1185242656"]That's 24 cords, BB. I've got another 7 in the barn. The tarped section has 17 cords. My goal for the balance of the summer & fall is 10 more. Do the math and that's about 40 cords total, with another ten on the ground in the woods. I expect the new boiler to burn around ten, vs. the 16 or 18 I burned the past couple of winters. So things are looking up!

[quote author="Metal" date="1185240370"]

40 Cords! Wow! Just think if you were in the firewood buisness and sold all that for say $200 per cord, that comes to $8000. That can pay for alot of oil, gas or whatever else to heat your place plus a profit. :coolgrin:


----------



## ourhouse (Jul 24, 2007)

Very nice Eric


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm not sellin' nothin'!


----------



## northwinds (Jul 24, 2007)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> I'm not sellin' nothin'!



I can't help but feel "inadequate" after viewing these woodpile pics.  I'm going to have to go cut some more wood today.


----------



## keyman512us (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice Eric... Hows the plumbing coming along with the boiler (the extremely interesting part 'of the bigger picture') Cistern heat tank got water in it yet???

You keep stockpiling wood like that the local fire chief mgiht ask for a 'plan or permit'...lol


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, the 'plan' is to accumulate 4 years worth of free fuel by the time winter hits.

I'm plugging away at the plumbing, keyman. No water in the tank yet. I still have to get the liner straightened out, but the plumbing to and from the tank is hooked up. This weekend I have a couple of heat exchangers to pipe in, then yank the old boiler out of the boiler room and (tah dah!) order the new boiler. Should have 'er cranking out the btus by mid September. Figuring out the wiring is going to take me awhile. There's nothing fancy, it's just that it's wiring, and I'm me, so there will be plenty of head scratching and cussing getting everything hooked up right. Let's see, I've got four pumps, two aquastats, two transformers, two zone valves, a boiler and a low-water shut-off to wire up.


----------



## webbie (Aug 12, 2007)

If you have a bigger (nigher res) pic of that woodpile, upload it or PM it to me so I can use in on the Gallery!


----------



## wg_bent (Aug 12, 2007)

northwinds said:
			
		

> Eric Johnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with ya North.  And he splits it all by hand.    What I find frustrating is that I've likely put in the same splitting effort  for my 8 cords as he did for 40.  When Eric hits a piece of beach it splits.  I on the other hand have to hit a piece of elm 10 times to get the chit to split.

While your in the posting picture mood Eric... how about the latest install pics of the water tank and new furnace?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 12, 2007)

The grass is always greener when it comes to splitting, Warren.

I just posted a progress pic on the boiler piping and wiring in the Gear forum. Not much to see on the tank. I've got it all piped in, but still need to get the liner straightened out and the rest of the concrete block laid. Right now I'm doing all the fun stuff.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 13, 2007)

GEEZ! 40 cords? my kids would be burning that after im gone


----------



## northwinds (Aug 14, 2007)

I've got wood piles all over my 12 acres.  Unfortunately,  I've got an inefficient fireplace in a house that's on the market.  
As soon as that's sold, we will be building on the twelve acres.  The new house will probably have a new wood stove 
on each floor. (main floor and walkout basement).


----------



## wg_bent (Aug 14, 2007)

northwinds said:
			
		

> I've got wood piles all over my 12 acres.  Unfortunately,  I've got an inefficient fireplace in a house that's on the market.
> As soon as that's sold, we will be building on the twelve acres.  The new house will probably have a new wood stove
> on each floor. (main floor and walkout basement).



New house?  See Eric's thread on his new EKO.


----------



## northwinds (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been watching the eko discussion with interest, but my wife wants the  fireplace or stove in the 
great room.  She's worried I'm going to kick the bucket and leave her holding the bag on a complicated
wood-burning hot water system. I'm guessing she thinks she can have the back-up forced air system 
keeping her warm before my body or the stove turns cold.


----------

